# OK, 'fess up: who ate the tetra?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We have a 75 gallon temporary cichlid tank (until the 180 is running) with a couple of nice 4"-5" oscars (thanks Immus!) and some other cichlids in there.

We also had a Buenos Aires tetra (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/ft-\-ff-buenos-aires-tetra-eaten-14741/) who had been in with the rainbows but had to be removed due to him nipping their fins. We didn't have anywhere else for him, so he went in with the cichlids and seemed to be doing just fine...until I came home last night, went to look at the tank...and no tetra. 

We looked everywhere...he wasn't on the floor or anywhere else, and he would have had to grow arms and climb to really get out of the tank (there's a canopy and tight fitting glass lids). So we're left with the assumption that somebody ate him and left no trace, which I really wouldn't have believed, given the size of the oscars/GT versus the tetra. At least not until I fed the albino oscar an earthworm last night and nearly lost a finger when he lunged for it. 

I'm more careful now about putting my fingers in the tank, let me tell you!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

lol if it will fit in an oscars mouth they will eat it, and i've seen them brake fish in Half to make them fit so even that rule is risky lol


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thing about Oscars is that they have no teeth or if they do, they are tiny. They swallow things but getting your finger sucked into their mouth dosen't hurt....I used to have a tank of 6 oscars:bigsmile:


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

how big were the oscar's that snapped you ?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The one that (missed) me is about 4.5" long. I now suspect the albino oscar of eating the tetra, as it's the most aggressive of the fish in there when it comes to food!

The tetra was about 3.5", so they maybe shared it. I would have expected SOMETHING to be left over, but nary a trace of scales or guts to be seen.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I ate your tetra.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Keri said:


> I ate your tetra.


*like*

lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

would there have been room for the tetra to jump out maybe look behind or under anything around ur tank mght have a some fish jerky there


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, we did all that. Trust me, he wasn't ANYWHERE around the tank, and if he'd jumped we would have found him. The tank has a really tight glass lid with only a teensy gap for the filter and there's a canopy on top of the lids. 

He was lunched by somebody.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sorry about your tetra. But - the title is great  I actually laughed out loud (at work - not a good thing)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It was ME!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I found a little piece of Mr. Tetra's tail fin stuck behind the filter when I was vacuuming the tank last night. So he was definitely eaten.

So far the pleco seems to be holding his own just fine, so I'm hoping that he's not next!


----------

